# books clear



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

good to see all the work going on in the up. hope all brothers and sisters work is going well for you too.


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Things are good. So far.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

it's a walk through here. If you're book 1.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here as well


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

cl219um said:


> good to see all the work going on in the up. hope all brothers and sisters work is going well for you too.


Well thank you i'm not union do you still mean it


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

ampman said:


> Well thank you i'm not union do you still mean it


I do. Hopefully everyone starts doing better - the economy has been pure crap for most of America the last bunch of years - we could all use a good run of work.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

We have 40+ guys working right now and need more in the near future.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

walkerj said:


> We have 40+ guys working right now and need more in the near future.


Do ya need an old fart to move and inventory material? I can do real electrical work when temperatures are between 63 and 73 with 45%RH:thumbup:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

rlc3854 said:


> Do ya need an old fart to move and inventory material? I can do real electrical work when temperatures are between 63 and 73 with 45%RH:thumbup:


We have a job going on in mandeville. 
Old folks home. 
You can wire up your own room if you like.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

walkerj said:


> We have a job going on in mandeville.
> Old folks home.
> You can wire up your own room if you like.


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

You gonna need a refill on your blue pills, those old broads in the nursing home know how to party.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

mr hands said:


> You gonna need a refill on your blue pills, those old broads in the nursing home know how to party.


Gotta enough problems with the one at home wearing me out. Getting sucks more than one way.


----------

